# Eyeshadow to go with purple lipstick?



## Erinaceina (Jun 11, 2016)

Does anyone have any recommendations for an eyeshadow (especially MAC or Urban Decay) to go with purple lipstick? I have a wedding to go to in a fortnight and I'm planning on wearing Heroine (it's going to be a fairly laid-back and alternative event). Because of the shape of my eyes, I can't get away with wearing no eyeshadow at all (it just looks weird, like I got halfway through putting my makeup on and forgot to do the rest). I also find that a lot of my go-to neutrals (such as Natural Wilderness) look too brown with purple lipstick because I'm very fair-skinned. So, I'm looking for something pretty to wear as a sheer wash that doesn't look like I've decided to play with ALL THE MAKEUP ALL AT ONCE. Any suggestions, guys? Thanks.


----------



## HKHustle (Jun 14, 2016)

Try M.A.C's Wedge blended with Brulee. It's my favourite combo. Doesn't take much, if any, work. Then, since the base is plain, use a bright eyeliner to accentuate. I've been using M.A.C's Modern Twist Kajal Liner in Swamped. Adjust it to suit yourself. Mascara after!


----------



## HKHustle (Jun 14, 2016)

Might you try a subtly bronze-ish eyeliner? Or maybe just plump for liquid eyeliner flicks? Double lining seems popular. (Line once with a strong block of colour then follow that with a bright glitter liner.


https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/6b/2c/a5/6b2ca507d907380c4c1199ac3c5dff09.jpg


----------



## HKHustle (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## HKHustle (Jun 14, 2016)

Or try a flesh-toned shimmery pigment on top of the eyeshadow to really reflect light, plus some highlighter in the corners to up the ante.


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 17, 2016)

I happen to like Vex as an inner corner highlight when I've got purples on my lips.


----------



## geeko (Jun 21, 2016)

u can use taupe eyeshadows or bronzey gold eyeshadows


----------



## Erica53094 (Aug 3, 2016)

Satin taupe?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 3, 2016)

Erinaceina said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for an eyeshadow (especially MAC or Urban Decay) to go with purple lipstick? I have a wedding to go to in a fortnight and I'm planning on wearing Heroine (it's going to be a fairly laid-back and alternative event). Because of the shape of my eyes, I can't get away with wearing no eyeshadow at all (it just looks weird, like I got halfway through putting my makeup on and forgot to do the rest). I also find that a lot of my go-to neutrals (such as Natural Wilderness) look too brown with purple lipstick because I'm very fair-skinned. So, I'm looking for something pretty to wear as a sheer wash that doesn't look like I've decided to play with ALL THE MAKEUP ALL AT ONCE. Any suggestions, guys? Thanks.



What did you end up wearing?


----------

